# Discord Scrambler Bot!



## ECuber YT (Aug 7, 2018)

*scrambler* is a Discord bot used to generate twisty puzzle scrambles for your server! It is used on the popular Cubeorithms and BrodyTheCuber servers, and used by over 10,000 other discord members! 

Click this link to join the 100+ servers using *scrambler*!
https://discordbots.org/bot/423530119836073986

Currently Supported Puzzles:

2x2-7x7
Skewb
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Square-1
Clock
Many Non-WCA puzzles coming soon!
Other commands:


s!info - shows bot stats/info
s!help - list of all commands
s!prefix <desired prefix/reset> - changes prefix


Feel free to respond with any questions, suggestions, or bugs found below, or message me on Discord @ecuber#0566.​


----------



## Adam Smith (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice info, thank you.


----------

